
Show HN: Polyphonic Web Audio Synthesizer - errozero
http://www.errozero.co.uk/stuff/poly/
======
errozero
You can play this with the computer keyboard or a MIDI keyboard. Source here:
[https://github.com/errozero/poly-synth](https://github.com/errozero/poly-
synth)

~~~
lohankin
I would love to use it, but no preset is good for just playing with MIDI
keyboard. Notes sound ad infinitum. Any advice on how to calibrate it to sound
like electric piano? Maybe add presets for playing? (Even if I manage to find
a good combination of parameters - which is unlikely - I can't save it
anyway).

EDIT: I opened an issue on github for this

